# Thorn's Jungle Oasis



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

I made my daughters Hedgie, Thorn, a jungle haven! This C&C cage comes complete with three levels, a wheel, balls, a handmade Hedgiehut, bag, tunnel and almost fully enclosed ramps.

My computer is on the fritz so I'm using my iPhone and can only post the link. Check it out and let me know what you think? Is there anything I can improve on???

Thanks!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5342803301


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

All I can say is Thorn is one lucky hedgie!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That's awesome! Great job! :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good but you really should make the walls on the levels higher, your hedgie can climb over them and fall. Also the silent spinner wheel is dangerous and has fallan over on hedgies and caused injuries.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the theme!  Did you paint that on the wall? It's VERY nice!


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW! i love this! how many c&c pieces did you need? i think i may steal this idea haha


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

Alastrina said:


> All I can say is Thorn is one lucky hedgie!


Hehe thank you!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

MissC said:


> That's awesome! Great job! :lol:


Thank you!! I kinda surprised myself!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I didn't even notice the wall at first! I just love the patterns. Such a neat cage. Very nice.


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, I love it! You are so passionate about it, it's awesone!

I have the same wheel, but I'm ordering one from Larry's today. It seems that he's making a really good business out of us, but frankly I think it's the best product and I can't wait to sleep with silence and to clean up every other day...


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

nikki said:


> Looks good but you really should make the walls on the levels higher, your hedgie can climb over them and fall. Also the silent spinner wheel is dangerous and has fallan over on hedgies and caused injuries.


Hmmm yes his second level does need to be higher or at least another grid blocking the open space like I did on the third level. Ok! That's my next job! Now the spinner I have it what I believe to be very securely attatched to the cage (it's legs have been removed) and the little slits in the inside (that they say their lil hedgie nails can get caught in) are taped with electrical tape. Do you think that's okay?I'm DEF not an expert so I greatly apprectiate any info given!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Love the theme!  Did you paint that on the wall? It's VERY nice!


Thank you!! It's all my daughters choosing! 

No I did not paint, it's a dry rub on transfer! I got them at tatouagedesigns.com it's spelled something like that, lol. I'm IN LOVE with them. My girls room looks like it was hand painted!


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

leosowner said:


> WOW! i love this! how many c&c pieces did you need? i think i may steal this idea haha


Steal awaaaaaay!!!!  I used ONE 4 feet x 8 feet and still have some left over!!


----------



## HumbleHedgie (Jan 23, 2011)

WOOOOW is ALL I can say!!!! I'm getting a rescue soon and have been doing a lot of online research on diet, health, housing and this is the GREATEST cage I've EVER SEEN!! Is that second level within the first level?I looked at ALL your pics on flickr and saw how Thorns cage has evolved from one level to THREE!! The ramps are so cool and they were made out of HAIR ROLLERS??!!! That's awesome! I love the bathrom section the kitchen section, I love the giraffe print liners and the zebra hedgie hut.....the safari print hedgie bags........I LOVE IT ALL! Your very talented! I'm SO INSPIRED NOW!!! Thanks Dutchy!!!!


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Where did you get that cute little bathtub?


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good but you really should make the walls on the levels higher, your hedgie can climb over them and fall. Also the silent spinner wheel is dangerous and has fallan over on hedgies and caused injuries.
> ...


I taped up my silent spinner and secured it to the cage wall but nothing could fix the fact that the **** thing was so hard to clean! And it was dirtier since the poop and pee had nowhere to drain and I had to unacrew it every night to clean it. Overall larry's csw is sooooo worth it. And you might be surprised to find that your hedgie ends up using the free litter pan underneath instead of going on the wheel


----------

